# Attestation statement



## frugalecook1216 (Oct 16, 2008)

In a teaching facility, the attestation statement "Patient seen and examined by me, I agree with the residents note"

Can this statement be preprinted or stamped on a progress note with 3 or more variations of the statement, the physician picks which applies to him write his portion of the note and sign and date?

If so do you know where I can find this information?

Thanks


----------



## LLovett (Oct 17, 2008)

Try this link, hope it helps

www.wpsic.com/medicare/part_b/policy/phys024.pdf 

Laura, CPC


----------



## renifejn (Oct 17, 2008)

Unless I missed something in the reading here, I dont see where it says pre-printed statments are okay---unless that is what #8 is saying?


----------



## frugalecook1216 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks a bunch. Sounds like it can not be pre-printed.


----------



## LLovett (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't do the auditing for our resident program, my co-worker does and she gave me the link. Per her they interpret this as saying it is ok to have a preprinted statement but they also have room for additional notes if the doctor disagrees with something in the residents note. Best of luck with your own interpretation.

Laura, CPC


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jan 26, 2010)

I guess this topic is too old because the website is no longer available. I was also looking for information on the question.


----------

